# Fuel injector cleaning DURAMAX



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 DURAMAX with 132K miles. I've been told by the Chevy service people that I should have my injectors professionally cleaned every 60K miles or so. Also have been told that having them cleaned my also open up other cans of worms. Any diesel mechanics out there who can offer some advise?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

GM is warranting injectors to 200,000 miles. Not sure if you are having a problem, thought I would let you know if you were.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

No problems that I'm aware of now. I do seem to be getting a little worse fuel economy though. Thanks for that information.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Keeping injectors clean and lubricated (low sulfur diesel fuel) is manageable through regualr use of a quality diesel fuel additive. AMSOIL diesel concentrate has worked effectively for my diesel engine for 8 years now.

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/adf.aspx


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*You might try this*

When you fill your tank put a fuel injector cleaner in with a ctane booster this is a good way to keep your engine running good . If you are at a truck stop get the Lucas brand it has a lube in it for injectors & ctane booster very good stuff . Warning read bottle it doesn't take very much in the tank . The bottle treats 400 gal. every other fill up use cleaner.Hope this helps :cheers:


----------

